# Barnet Tomcat Youth Bow Instuctions



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

Would anybody happen to have some instructions on how to adjust the DL on the Barnett Tomcat youth bows. I tried contacting barnett and they wouldn't give me any information because I am not a certified service center. I kindly said that I would not take my personal stuff to many places they would name as a certified service center, as I have personally seen them ruin a few customer bows.

Anyways I help at out youth program at out local club and a few kids have this bow that they bought from Di**'s Sporting Goods or such and they are too short or long for some. I know it needs a press which I have, but need to know what slot in the wheel/cam is for what draw length. Any pdfs or scans of the instructions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Not sure if it uses modules or just has different pegs to move the string to. 

Bump for ya.


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

It has different grooves on the cam/wheel, but not having worked one one of theses before I don't want to just go at it.


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like it's just the two of us, move the strings up a couple notches and see what happens with the DL.


----------



## clich (Jan 7, 2014)

Any luck? My son just got one of these and my stupid self threw away the instructions


----------



## dparadowski (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry, no nothing was ever found out. I'm sure if you look at it a bit it could be figured out. I just wanted it for the kid at the youth shoot that I could fix up real quick with a portable press. If I was able to take it home, I'm sure I could have figured it out.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

There are 3 grooves in the cam for the string to sit. You can press the bow and move each end into the same groove. As the string wraps around the cam, it will first come to the longest setting. If you want the bow on its longest setting, have the string on both ends slide into the first groove it comes to as it's tracking around the cam. The second is the middle setting and the third is the shortest setting. Basically the farther around the cam the string wraps, the shorter the string will be thus making the draw shorter. You need to do both ends the same to keep the cam rotation even. 

If you don't have a press, you can loosen the limb bolts 3.5 turns and man handle it to get enough slack in the string to move it. I've done it but it's not ideal. Just watch that you don't pinch your fingers.


----------



## clich (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw the grooves and assumed but I wanted a second opinion before I tried and ruined a $80 Xmas gift for my son that he is so excited about. That's great hunt thanks so much


----------



## bpratl (Jan 3, 2015)

clich said:


> I saw the grooves and assumed but I wanted a second opinion before I tried and ruined a $80 Xmas gift for my son that he is so excited about. That's great hunt thanks so much


I also had the same questions in setting up the Tomcat up for my 6 year old Grandson. I set it up as Huntinsker suggested and the DL decreased by about 1 inch. I also backed off the bow screws (CCW) 2.5 turns and I was able to get the weight down to 11 pounds, which he can now draw. He is now a happy camper.


----------

